# Rezept für Fischfrikadellen



## knollwinst (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Hat jemand von Euch ein Rezept für Fischfrikadellen? Ich habe überhaupt keinen Schimmer, wie das gehen soll!! Habe noch ein paar Forellen im Eisfach und wollte mal sehen, wie das wohl schmeckt, um mal was neues auszuprobieren...

Wenn jemand einen Tipp hätte, wäre das echt perfekt!
Knollwin


----------



## SchwalmAngler (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept für Fischfrikadellen*

Schau mal hier: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-span...ger/rezepte.htm

Ist die Site von Muddyliz, da findest Du Fischfrikadellenrezepte on Mass.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept für Fischfrikadellen*

Guck mal 
hier 
oder hier


----------



## knollwinst (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept für Fischfrikadellen*

Jau vielen Dank! Hoffe daer erste Versuch geht nicht in die Hose! 

Gruss, Knollwin


----------



## SchwalmAngler (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept für Fischfrikadellen*

Würde Weissfische nehmen, Forellen währen mir dafür zu schade, die Räucher ich lieber.


----------



## knollwinst (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept für Fischfrikadellen*

Ja stimmt schon, ich habe aber leider keinen Ofen und vor allem keinen Garten, wo ich rúchern könnte und auf dem Balkon kann ich das wohl vergessen... Aber edle Fische zu solchen Gerichten zu nehmen muss ja nicht schlecht sein! Ich habe schon mal ne Forelle gegessen, die zubereitet war, wie ein Brathering - Ein Echter Hammer und schon besser als das original -


----------



## zander222 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezept für Fischfrikadellen*

Ich mache die Fischfrikadellen nach dem " norwegischem Rezept "! #4 
Den Teig stellst Du ganz normal her ( Fisch durch den Fleischwolf ).
Hier gibst Du etwas Zitrone, Pfeffer, Salz, Paprika, ein wenig geriebenen Kümmel, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und in kleine Viertel geschnittenen Apfel
( vorzugsweise " Golden Delicious " ) rein. Mit in Milch aufgeweichtem Toast,
Ei und etwas Semmelbrösel vermischen. Frischer Majoran kann, frischer Dill sollte, frische Petersilie muss mit rein. Ein paar Tropfen gutes Olivenöl
lockern den Teig. Jetzt flache Frikadellen formen und in Semmelbrösel wenden. Diese in heissem Öl ausbacken. 
Hört sich kompliziert an, ist es aber nicht und durch den Apfel erhalten die Frikadellen eine besondere Note und schmecken lecker. #v  #v


----------



## Knobbes (1. August 2004)

*AW: Rezept für Fischfrikadellen*

mmm,
da bekomm ich jetzt aber Hunger.
Gruss Knobbes


----------

